# Prayers For Lulu



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Lulu is scheduled for "mammary" tumor removal next week.

I was off, on her age. She will be 16-years-old, on January 13th.

My Lulu is very healthy, otherwise. Please pray it's not cancerous.

I must say, I'm sick and tired of the Breast Cancer, within rescue. This could be eliminated with spay.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh, sweet Lulu - don't give this silly surgery a second thought. You'll be fine. Auntie Linda knows this. :wub: :wub: 

And happy 'early' birthday!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'll be thinking of sweet lulu. :grouphug: 

on a more cheerful note, jan 13th is massimo's birthday! how cool is it that they can celebrate together!? :w00t:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

the buttercup and i wll keep her in our thoughts :wub: the buttercup also wants to know if she can come along for the early bird special at bob evans.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I will be keeping you and LuLu in my thoughts and prayers - I'm sure everything will be fine.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> i'll be thinking of sweet lulu. :grouphug:
> 
> on a more cheerful note, jan 13th is massimo's birthday! how cool is it that they can celebrate together!? :w00t:[/B]



No Way!! She shares a Birthday with the "Mas Man"!!

LuLu is going to be THRILLED, beyond belief. She may be old, but she's not THAT old ~ LOL

How cool is that?? :chili: :chili:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Lulu (and you) will definitely be in my thoughts, Deb. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lulu I will be praying for you sweet baby. You look good for your age.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

My birthday is January 10. Lulu and I are about the same age :HistericalSmiley: (in dog years) Don't worry Lulu, us Capricorns are pretty tough.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I hope she comes through with flying colors!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

We'll be keeping Lulu & you in our prayers & thoughts. Well, Angel doesn't quite share the same bd as mass & lulu; Angel's birdthday is Jan 10th.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Deb, you & Lulu will be in our thoughts - I'm sure she is going to do just great!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Praying for sweet Lulu - she's a tough little girl - she'll be just fine.
I have to remember to bake another special cake for her "Sweet 16" ..


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Deb, Shotzi and I will keep Lulu in our thoughts. You are right though, it's a shame since it's totally preventable.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Praying to St. Francis for beautiful Lulu. Tomorrow I'll light some candles for her. For all of us!
xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Praying to St. Francis for beautiful Lulu. Tomorrow I'll light some candles for her. For all of us!
> xoxoxoxoxox[/B]



Oh, Kerry!! I know you will light candles, so will I. You are so awesome. Your words brought tears to my eyes.

Then I saw Crisse!! You have no idea how her smile, makes me smile. She actually makes me laugh. What a God Send she is. I adore her. :wub: :wub:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Wow!!!!! 16 is fantastic and I join you in being SICK and TIRED of preventable stuff.......come ON! When I think of the babies that we lose to the stuff we can't help, I just want to bang my head against a wall for those who don't take care of the preventables.......grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Thinking of Lulu....


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Lulu looks so good for a 16 yr. old! I hope everything goes well and she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

thinkin of u miss lulu :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hugs and prayers to you Lulu, and your mommy. :grouphug:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww Dear Little Lulu, hope everything goes well for that sweet girl. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> Lulu is scheduled for "mammary" tumor removal next week.
> 
> I must say, I'm sick and tired of the Breast Cancer, within rescue. This could be eliminated with spay.[/B]


I am sending Lulu good thoughts! I am sure she is in good hands!

BTW, I didn't realize that spaying eliminates breast cancer; I just thought it eliminated uterine cancer. :brownbag:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

"Sending hugs for you Miss Lulu. We will be thinking positive thoughts the day of your surgery. Lots of kisses from us guys will float across the miles between us."

Jack, Oz and Chase


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Was Lulu used for breeding before or just owned by someone who didn't spay her?

Sweet sixteen, huh? Now that's something we'll have to celebrate!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Me 'n Tanner will be thinking about you 'n Lulu.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

I'll be thinking of Lulu, I'm sure she'll be just fine :grouphug:


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Poor Lulu. I must say she is the best looking 16 yr. old I have ever seen. Yes, I am sick of mammory tumors as well. Our rescue group just took in several breeder yorkies and one had several mammory tumors...........and, of course, very few teeth.  

She wasn't 16 but did make it through the surgery just fine. I am sure Lulu will do the same.

She will be in my prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Deb, be assured little Lulu will absolutely be in my prayers for an 'easy' surgery and a benign result!! I know you'll not rest easy till it is all over and good results back...not will any of us! Well 'go' this together with ya Kiddo!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

rayer: rayer: I'll be praying for her :grouphug:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Hey Deb,


Peg and I will say a little prayer for Lulu and you. I'm sure she will come through just fine. Snowy had hers Friday and today she is acting just like the Snowy we all know. (will have lab results back sometime this week)


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:shocked: Oh sweet Lulu, you are older then Daisy was!? Wow, that's great! You don't look it. I hope the surgery goes well and you don't feel a thing. I'll pray for good lab results, rayer: and for Mommie Deb to not worry. Shoni and I send our love. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers for good lab results for little Snowy too!!!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

OMG Deb I do not know how I have missed this thread. I am so sorry. Please know that you both are in my thoughts an prayers.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

You hide your age well Miss Lulu :wub: - will keep you in our prayers.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:
> 
> Was Lulu used for breeding before or just owned by someone who didn't spay her?
> 
> Sweet sixteen, huh? Now that's something we'll have to celebrate![/B]



LuLu was bred at one point. She wasn't spayed until she was 8-years-old.

After adopting her, I called the folks who surrendered her. I couldn't find her paperwork, and my vets paperwork did not show records of her birthdate, just a guess. Lulu was at my son's for a month, before I could pick her up. The original owners did leave vet records. Within that time, the paperwork was lost/misplaced. 

It was not a big deal, as she was a senior, so give or take a year, is normal with rescues. When I adopted her though, I knew she was surrendered by the original owners. And I needed to know her birthday. So they did fax to me, what records they had. 

Also, Lulu's original owner passed away. She was then, in the care of the owner's son and his wife. They left her outside, on the side of the house. This was in Northern California. And the gal told me she felt badly, because that side of the house was very cold. She said there is no sunshine, and she feels sorry for Lulu. 

She went on to say, she and her husband, purchased two Pug puppies, which stay in the house, but when they go outside, to potty, they just don't get along with the old broad, on the side of the house.

JERKS!!!

The vet is very optimistic. Lulu has been in every 6-months, for her "old lady" tests. She is in very good health, for her age. Three lumps have cropped up. The size of a pea. One very large one. I check Lulu often. I was shocked at the large one, and disappointed in myself for checking her while she layed on my stomache. I do remember feeling a lump, and it felt like her nipple, as they are protruding nipples.

I love Lulu dearly. :wub: 

So we pray for good results. I'm pretty confident it's going to be good. My Daisy is looking out for her girlfriend, and for me.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=495432
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, how long did Lulu live on the "side of the house?" That makes me sooooo mad. :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

[/QUOTE]

So, how long did Lulu live on the "side of the house?" That makes me sooooo mad. :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder:
[/QUOTE]
What they did to that baby was cruel. I have it in my contract that if the original buyer can no longer take proper care of the baby, he/she will have to be returned to me. And I am almost positive that most reputable breeder has the same clause. 

Just thinking about that gives me chills. Because I know how cold it get's up there. Some people are sooooooooo stupid.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=495665
> 
> 
> 
> ...



About a year and a half. I thank God they bought the Pug Pups. If not for that, Lulu would have been forgotten. You see, she was bugging the Pug Pups when they went out to potty. They were pissed that the pugs were being bothered, so this gave notice to Lulu, who was, otherwise invisable for over a year. On the side of the house. And yep, Winter's are cold in Northern California. Especially in an area where sunshine never hits.

What breaks my heart is the fact that she was loved by the old lady. Lulu was by her side when she passed away. She was devoted until the very end. Just to be thrown on the side of a house. God, she must have been confused, scared, and lonely. I just can't imagine.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Lulu, I'll be praying for you and your mommy. And I hope that I look half as good at ...okay gotta go get the calculator...112 as you do! You know, I think the whole "dog years" thing needs to be revamped for a more accurate measure of our little ones that live , thankfully, much longer. I'm thinking, one small dog year = five people years. That would make Lulu...back to the calculator...80, which sounds much better than 112. 

Anyways, there will be lots of prayers and hugs for Lulu and I know she'll come out a-okay!

Josie says: This would be what happens when she stays up too late...she starts to ramble.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:grouphug: Chloe, Riley and I are sending out prayers to Lulu that the tests come out ok and that she does well. :grouphug: How can anyone put a baby on the side of the house and forget about her? Someone needs to do that to those people. :angry: :angry:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

That makes me so mad!!!!! It is a good reminder to all of us that we need to have contingency plans for our kidz in case something happens......I'll bet that old lady is spinning in her grave at the way her family treated Lulu. Thank goodness she has you, Deb!!!!!!!!


----------



## rebecca (Nov 26, 2006)

> Lulu is scheduled for "mammary" tumor removal next week.
> 
> I was off, on her age. She will be 16-years-old, on January 13th.
> 
> ...


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

How could anyone let a little Maltese stay out in the cold like that......it reminds me of Cinderella and the wicked stepsisters. Oh, I know Lulu is so glad she came to live with you. I pray that her lab results are fine and she comes home with a clear test results. She deserves only the BEST!!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> That makes me so mad!!!!! It is a good reminder to all of us that we need to have contingency plans for our kidz in case something happens......I'll bet that old lady is spinning in her grave at the way her family treated Lulu. Thank goodness she has you, Deb!!!!!!!![/B]



I so agree, Susan. I cannot imagine what Lulu was thinking, after suddenly beiing shoved outside. What was going thru her mind for over a year. 

Thank God she was buggin' the Pugs. That did get her out of the situation, and into our hands.

We do need to make proper arrangements for out little ones. Just in case. I know I have.

I also pray for these two little Pugs.


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

My heart sunk when I read your post. I am praying for Lulu. As you know, I went through the finding of the lump last year with Sophie, the tests, etc. I live in constant fear that Lizzie a puppymill dog might get mammary tumors. 

I am hoping that everything with Lulu will turn out to be fine.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Any news on Lulu yet? I've been waiting for an update.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Any news on Lulu yet? I've been waiting for an update.[/B]



I took Lulu in yesterday, but the office had me scheduled with another vet. My vet only works in that office a few days a week (he's in the process of purchasing his own building). Well, I don't even know these people!! And my vet wasn't even there. So I rescheduled for next week. No way was I going to leave my Lulu in the hands of strangers.

So keep the good thoughts coming for my little one. :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I was thinking about Lulu today, Deb. We'll s t r e t c h the prayers until next week!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Gosh Deb, I am now just reading this thread, poor little Lulu, she has had a rough time up until of course you took her in. How can those people be so mean????? :smmadder: 
I am sure glad she did bother the pugs, at least that gave them some incentive to seek a better life for little Lulu, and I might add she couldn't be in better hands right now bless her little heart and of course your great big one too.
I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers that Lulu comes through her surgery with flying colors and the biopsies are benign :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have been praying for Lulu and think you made the right decision, 
Lulu you are covered in prayer by everyone who loves you :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Gosh I don't blame you one bit, Deb for postponing for your regular vet! I'd have done the exact same thing! Well it's Ok.. little LULU will just be getting another weeks worth of extra prayers!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Still keeping Lulu in our prayers. rayer: rayer:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Lulu, I'll be praying for you and your mommy. And I hope that I look half as good at ...okay gotta go get the calculator...112 as you do! You know, I think the whole "dog years" thing needs to be revamped for a more accurate measure of our little ones that live , thankfully, much longer. I'm thinking, one small dog year = five people years. That would make Lulu...back to the calculator...80, which sounds much better than 112.
> 
> Anyways, there will be lots of prayers and hugs for Lulu and I know she'll come out a-okay!
> 
> Josie says: This would be what happens when she stays up too late...she starts to ramble.[/B]


Gotta love that Josie and her comments .. ha ha ha


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

Kruze and I will keep LuLu in our prayers, rayer: I just put down a 17 year old Maltese, Shelby was deaf and almost totally blind, it was hard to let her go but I knew I had to, 
keep the faith and LuLu will be just fine
I am so sorry she had to endure the neglect and confinement of abusers, and that is what they were to her, :smmadder: but she has you now and she knows she is loved :grouphug: 
love and prayers
Jeryl & Kruze


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: AWWWWWWWWW Deb, prayers and much love to you and LuLu. I sure hope all turns out okay. x0xxx0 N


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just checkin in to see how Miss Lulu is doing? I've been praying


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Sending up prayers for Miss Lulu....


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Lulu we love you babe and will continue to pray that you will be OK. 
:grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: 


Everytime I think about what she went through my blood boils. Those stupid cruel people. And lets just hope there is a pug rescue because you can just about bet that they are next. 
:smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I would like to add ... I had the opportunity to meet beautiful Miss Lulu on Xmas Day a few weeks ago .. There was so much commotion downstairs with Snowy's babies, Deb's 5 and shy old Max - but good old Lulu was content on being upstairs sleeping on Deb's bed in nice blankets.


She does not look 16 at all.

Compared to the life she had on the side of the house - she is warm and comfy with Deb now ...

What horrible nasty people - who puts a dog out in the cold, we live in Southern California and it's cold as anything at night - I can't keep warm in our heated home so just imagine how cold it was outside in Northern California - how mean :smcry: - put her in the Garage at least, and these people went on to buy not one but two other dogs ????

Deb is certainly making up for Lulu's time outside .. :wub:


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

awwww lulu is in my prayers! please give us another update asap  rayer: :grouphug: 
she looks like a real sweetheart.... :wub: :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I would like to add ... I had the opportunity to meet beautiful Miss Lulu on Xmas Day a few weeks ago .. There was so much commotion downstairs with Snowy's babies, Deb's 5 and shy old Max - but good old Lulu was content on being upstairs sleeping on Deb's bed in nice blankets.
> 
> 
> She does not look 16 at all.
> ...



What she said.

Certainly hope that Lulu and Deb are ok. :grouphug:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

don't have anything to add but some love and hugs. :wub: :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Not sure how I missed this thread.............. rayer: rayer: for Lulu and you Deb. :grouphug: I agree, if we could just educate people about spay and neuter and the cancer risks involved by not being responsible.


----------

